# Datei direckt öffnen (ohne Nachfrage)



## Crowner (14. Juli 2004)

*Datei direckt öffnen (ohne Nachfrage)(Für ActiveDesktop)*

Hallo leute, hab da ein kleines Problem
Da mein Desktop immer sehr voll mir Icons ist, wollte ich ne "Hintergrundpage" (Active resp. WebDesktop) gestalten in der ich dann wiederum Navigationsleisten einrichte über welche ich Programme starten kann.

Nun kommt aber immer ein Fenser "Dateidownload" wo ich jedes mal auf öffnen klicken muss und das ist mir eigendlich zu umständlich. Gibt es ne möglichkeit diese abfrage zu umgehen? (eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit die nur lokal auf meinem PC und nicht im Internet (online) geht, ich brauch es schliesslich nur für den Desktop auf meinem Computer)

Danke

Crowner


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juli 2004)

Du könntest(ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich dabei um Windows), diese Programme per JScript starten, statt per Link.

Dazu wäre es aber nötig, deine Sicherheitseinstellungen für den lokalen Bereich herunterzusetzen... sonst erhältst du da immer eine Sicherheitswarnung wegen unsicherer ActiveX-Objekte.
Ob das aber unbedingt empfehlenswert ist ich würds auf meinem Rechner nicht machen....diese verwendeten ActiveX-Objekte sind nämlich extrem unsicher


----------

